# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  اتصال از راه دور به SQL Server

## emad4000

سلام
من یک سرور دارم که یک Valid IP روی آن set شده است و به راحتی و از طریق Remote Desktop Connection بر بستر اینترنت به آن متصل می شوم.
روی این سرور یک نسخه SQL Server 2008 R2 نصب کرده ام.
در تنظیمات SQL Server آن امکان Remote به آن را تیک زده ام.
همچنین در Firewall ویندوز، یک Inbound Rule تعریف کرده ام که دسترسی به پورت 1433 را آزاد گذاشته ام و همچنین دسترسی از طریق نرم افزار SQL Server را هم آزاد گذاشته ام
ولی باز زمانی که می خواهم از راه دور و توسط IP به این SQL Server متصل شوم خطای 53 می دهد.

متن خطا :


Cannot connect to xx.xx.xx.xx.

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 53)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...3&LinkId=20476

------------------------------

The network path was not found

----------


## saeed_bad1

سلام . من هم همین مشکل رو دارم . خوهشن یکی کامل توضیه بده ... مرسی

----------


## emad4000

من بالاخره فهمیدم مشکلم از کجا بود. مسءول این سرور روی فایروال سخت افزاری محدودیت گذاشته بود و پورت 1433 رو بسته بود. این رو که باز کرد مشکل من حل شد.
بنابراین از لحاظ نرم افزاری همون سه مورد رو رعایت کنیم کافیه. یعنی :
دادن امکان ریموت به SQL Serverباز کردن پورت 1433 در فایروال نرم افزاریتنظیمات در SQL Server Configuration Manager

----------

